# how much would he be worth?



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

His color is flea bitten gray. From experience gray horses tend to be harder to sell, they haven't been a real popular color although I don't mind them.
He looks very sweet. I would say he needs more weight & muscling to loose the pointy hips, shoulders and sway back look, making him easier to sell.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

is he registered?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know if you'll be able to sell him for that much by using those pictures. You could get some better pictures or lower the price if you really want him sold.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

no he's not registred.im in no hurry to sell him but right now he's just sittin in the pasture but i know he'll stay broke because i once didnt ride him for 2 months and i rode him and he did just as well as if i rode him everyday.im getting a new horse paint and im riding my new tn walker right now so im kinda busy right now.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

From looking at the pictures, I wouldn't purchase him and I love greys. I would clean him up, trim him up and pose him for better pics. Maybe get one of him in motion? Definitely clean him up though! That last pic is pretty bad.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know what the market is like in tenesee, but I would say he is priced a bit too high. Good broke horses are always wanted, but he needs a bit of work to get the price you want. Like someone already said, he needs weight and some muscle. It doesn't help that he isn't registered, but I would say you could probably get that price if you at least cleaned him up really nice and took good pictures and maybe took a video to show possible buyers. I know you say you are busy but otherwise I don't think you will be able to get 2k out of him (At least not around here)


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

To be honest, his conformation leaves something to be desired, which will make it hard to sell. He has an odd hind end, and not the greatest leg angles, and while he seems and sounds very sweet, right now sweet is a dime a dozen. Unfortunately in this market, there are registered horses going for pennies at auction.

Here's a former race arab that needs training, is very forward, and not suitable for kids, but is a fantastic mover at 14 years old, and a great personality, and was going to slaughter for $600.00.....he was for adoption for $1500 after some R&R.
















And I know these aren't the greatest pics, just trying to give a comparison of what is out there right now....

The market is tough. If he's very kid safe and spook-proof you may want to look into theraputic riding centers near you and see if they would be interested in free leasing him perhaps!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Those pictures really don't do him justice, I'm sure. Those photos make him look at least twice his age. 
He could definitely use some more feed... a skinny horse will turn a lot of buyers off.
Honestly, $2000 in his condition is an unrealistic price. If you got him back into shape and got him bulked up some, then I could see him maybe being worth that much, but not at the moment. 
The market for unregistered grey Arab geldings is fairly slow, so if you get an offer that you could live with, then I'd suggest taking it.
Be careful with who you let him go to though, if you dip under $1000, you're in killbuyer range. I suggest pre-screening.
Good luck.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

he seems really skinny to me ..


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

In the condition he is in there I would pay maybe $500. (US)
He really only has basic training, and probably could only be used as a trail horse and pet. He is unregistered which brings his value down significantly.

If you cleaned him up, and put a bit of weight and muscle on him, I think you could advertise him around the $1000 to $1200 mark, depending on how the market is in your area. Also be careful how you write when you place your add, and make sure you are labeling him correctly, ie. saying he is a leopard appaloosa when he clearly isnt.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i love the first pic but not the other 2


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Another idea...dont take any pics with barbed wire in them. Most prospective horse owners might be suspicious or wary of a horse coming from that enviorment


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a hard question because everyone likes different things. For instance, Gingerrrr said the exact opposite of what I was going to say.

I think that you should maybe get some action shots as well. 

Also, the fact that he is not registered probably will bring the price down quite a bit...

Other than that, he's a cutie and around me $2000 is almost a steal. I'm not sure about the prices where you live, but I would say keep the price where it is.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I really like that first picture of him, but like others said I would also add an action picture. I think you could pull it off if you put some more weight on him. I know people around here would pay thousands for a nice safe kid horse.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I just want to point out that there is nothing leopard appaloosa about that horse. He is a fleabitten grey. Leopard appaloosas and fleabitten grey's are two different colors. Also, with the market being the way it is, and him being swaybacked, I would not try and ask over a 1000.00 for him. If you are going to market him online or where ever, I would agree with some of the others on here and probably get some action shots of him and lose the winter photos.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

You should go down to the horse classified section of the forum. There is a thread on how much people have paid for their horse. That might be helpful for you .

Personally, I paid $1200 for a good looking 11 yr old grade Qtr mare that was very well broke and sound. (my 11 yr old daugher is riding her).

I wouldn't even consider $2000.00 for yours (not trying to insult!, just being honest)


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

horsegirl123 said:


> This is a hard question because everyone likes different things. For instance, Gingerrrr said the exact opposite of what I was going to say.
> 
> I think that you should maybe get some action shots as well.
> 
> ...


 
$2000 just seems so unrealistic. He definatly needs some groceries on him before he goes to a new home. Him not being registered doesnt help matters, I do agree. Horses at auctions are going for peanuts, and here they are asking $2000 for this horse? I wouldnt pay more then two hundred for him. Thats just me though....


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> $2000 just seems so unrealistic. He definatly needs some groceries on him before he goes to a new home. Him not being registered doesnt help matters, I do agree. Horses at auctions are going for peanuts, and here they are asking $2000 for this horse? I wouldnt pay more then two hundred for him. Thats just me though....



I have to agree. I wouldn't pay more than $200 for this horse either. He needs a lot of weight, and does not look to be in good condition at all. I am currently trying to sell a 10 year old quarter horse who is fit and in great condition for $1800 and am having problems getting interest in him. The market is horrible right now, and unfortunately you aren't going to get the price you want for him.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Market is horrible. In Oklahoma, he would be worth no more than $400. Do a little research... Check out equine.com and craigslist for listings in your area on prices of horses, reg. and unreg. A good broke gelding is good, but this horse needs more weigh and that would turn away potiential buyers.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

yea last pic is, sorry, horrid. if i were you i would delete that pic and never show it to anyone again. i bought my arab gelding for $400. and he's pretty nice. my friend also just got a free arab mare thats registered. so if i were you i'd buy some equine senior and some beat pulp and get some good weight on him, then give him a bath and clip him. then i think you could get $1200 for him. maybe enter him in some open shows also, people always like to here about how you did in shows with the horse.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I got a horse for free too, a Bashkir Curly gelding who is seven years old, strong in both wind and limb and registered to boot. He just wasnt worth the money that the girl put into him for training because of his attitude problem. He is well bred (comes from foundation bloodlines) but he is a gelding, so that is worthless so he is unable to breed. It just proves that even horses that are in better shape and registered cant find homes nowadays, no matter what the price sometimes. Go to auctions...it will break your heart.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> yea last pic is, sorry, horrid. if i were you i would delete that pic and never show it to anyone again. i bought my arab gelding for $400. and he's pretty nice. my friend also just got a free arab mare thats registered. so if i were you i'd buy some equine senior and some beat pulp and get some good weight on him, then give him a bath and clip him. then i think you could get $1200 for him. maybe enter him in some open shows also, people always like to here about how you did in shows with the horse.


 
I got a free horse too, a registered Bashkir Curly gelding who is seven years old and sound in both wind and limb. He wasnt worth what the owner put into him for training because he was for a ceartain kind of person and wasnt what people were in the market for at his current price. it just shows that horses that are registered and in better shape then that arab are going for nothing...just go to the auctions...it will break your heart.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

not sure where you are but down here in florida they are literally giving horses away like that. I would concentrate on finding him a good home and not worry about the $


----------

